# 4" to 8" in INDY



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thursday and Friday are looking like a plow event !!!purplebou:redbounce:bluebounc

It feels like Christmas!!


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

My fingers are crossed for you. They are calling for 2"-4" for us in the southern part of the state.


----------



## Firemanfive0 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Saddle up boys*

yep northern central Indiana here; looking like were in the 7" path. let it snow, let it snow, let it snowpayup


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

hope it snows for you guys. We may get some sleet and a little snow on friday here in cleveland, but we are always supposed to get something and it just spits out an inch and then stop and spits out another inch 24 hours later. Did this for 4 days straight. Well let it snow....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Burkartsplow;502652 said:


> hope it snows for you guys. We may get some sleet and a little snow on friday here in cleveland, but we are always supposed to get something and it just spits out an inch and then stop and spits out another inch 24 hours later. Did this for 4 days straight. Well let it snow....


Just a few weeks back i thought cleveland go a good lake effect event?


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

Calling for 2-4" here in chicagoland


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

The weather guy on one of our local channels here in Indy actually said "6"-8" of snow, possibly more, possibly less!" Guess he pretty much covered his ars on that one! I wish I had a job where I could give a 50/50 guesstimate and get paid a lot of money whether I'm right or wrong!

Lets just hope we get what they say!


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Our local channel just said 6-12" here. Although I would rather have the 4 1" days than just 1 huge event.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Its about damn time!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Yesterday the weather men said it's supposed to snow 2-4", but I think they may have changed their forcast! You just can't ever trust anything they say.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

_Guess he pretty much covered his ars on that one! I wish I had a job where I could give a 50/50 guesstimate and get paid a lot of money whether I'm right or wrong!_

Scott that is funny, being right 50/50 only fifty percent of the time at my job would get me fired, not on TV as an expert

What area do you plow?

Do you need any sub help? Just mak'n sure I am busy.

You know anybody a 7's downtown?


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

you got 2 be excited, i'm on the western side of il, they only calling for 2 inches b nice if it tracked just a little more west:redbounce


----------



## Firemanfive0 (Dec 13, 2007)

*8" Plus*

THE NEW FORECAST PUT MY AREA IN THE 8" PLUS RANGE. STORM WARNING STARTING 10PM THURSDAY THRU 4PM FRIDAY. HEAVY WET SNOWpayup


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Indyplower;503164 said:


> _Guess he pretty much covered his ars on that one! I wish I had a job where I could give a 50/50 guesstimate and get paid a lot of money whether I'm right or wrong!_
> 
> Scott that is funny, being right 50/50 only fifty percent of the time at my job would get me fired, not on TV as an expert
> 
> ...


We plow the southside and a few downtown. As of right now, help wise, I think we are fine. We have 9 trucks running, as long as everyone shows up. There are 3 of us that are firefighters, so as long as everyone can get off, we should be fine. I don't think I know anyone at 7's, but we've lost a few guys to Indy so who knows where they are at. Good luck, lets pray for some snow.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Could you send 2" up to MN? Come on, I'm not asking for much


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

As of 1am in Kokomo it appears to have possibly just started snowing...


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

3:00 am Friday
Greenwood 15 south of Indy
1/4 inch of frozen rain
Flurries of and on
No accum'd snow yet


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

5:00am Kokomo, right around 3" of heavy wet stuff.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Well just came in and ate supper. I started at 2:00AM. 8" up north. Checking email and getting ready to go out and clean up all the commercial.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

gardenkeeper88;504892 said:


> Well just came in and ate supper. I started at 2:00AM. 8" up north. Checking email and getting ready to go out and clean up all the commercial.


Great, 8" would be a blast, South we got ice, so we did some salting and waiting for the next one

Talk to ya on the next one


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Weather men on the chopper block:

1. Lofton, Wright, Wilkens, Ollis, and others that are un-named
2. Buchman should be fired and a full time MILF!


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

mullis56;505111 said:


> Weather men on the chopper block:
> 
> 1. Lofton, Wright, Wilkens, Ollis, and others that are un-named
> 2. Buchman should be fired and a full time MILF!


LOL LOL !!!!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

mullis56;505111 said:


> Weather men on the chopper block:
> 
> 1. Lofton, Wright, Wilkens, Ollis, and others that are un-named
> 2. Buchman should be fired and a full time MILF!


I second the Buchman comment. I would let her ride for a little while if we ever get any snow.:bluebounc


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Indyplower;504994 said:


> Great, 8" would be a blast, South we got ice, so we did some salting and waiting for the next one
> 
> Talk to ya on the next one


I wish I lived up north for that storm..


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

payup It was Gooooood. Sorry for the slow year for some of you other guys.


----------

